# Naming your camera



## cherrymoose

Who names/has named their camera? :mrgreen:
My friend once had a very old film camera named Lomo, and now I'm wondering if I should name my new (used) Pentax K1000. Haha.


----------



## Alex_B

I was told naming cars, laptops and other gear is a typical girl's thing 

I never considered it, since it would not react if i would call it by its name anyway.


----------



## darich

Mine has a name.

i call mine....the 5D
:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

darich said:


> Mine has a name.
> 
> i call mine....the 5D
> :lmao:



yes, but that was not the name given to it by you yourself  If it was, I would complain, since mine has the same name


----------



## Chickenhawk

I've named my camera on many occasions but couldn't print them


----------



## gabelimom

I've named all my cameras. My old Mamiya 645 1000S I named Murray (once I found out how old the camera really was!) and I named my Mamiya Pro-TL Zoe. I just call my D70, My Baby. :heart:

And yes, I'm a girl.


----------



## darich

Alex_B said:


> yes, but that was not the name given to it by you yourself  If it was, I would complain, since mine has the same name



good shout.
in that case it's simply called "the camera" or occasionally "the SLR"

if that doesn't count then mine is nameless!!


----------



## mortallis288

i named my Garmin GPS system padawan


----------



## DSLR noob

My girlfriend calls my camera the "really pretty camera". I just tell all my high school friends it's "better than your consumer point and shoot" and they normally say I'm being snobby, but hey, it's true. As for an actual name. I think my Girlfriend told me to call it "Sophie". I have no idea why.

(camera is Canon Rebel XT)


----------



## Iron Flatline

I'm thinking of calling my Leica "Oscar."


----------



## PhotoHeather

Alex_B said:


> I was told naming cars, laptops and other gear is a typical girl's thing



I totally disagree about girls naming their cars more than boys.  That is typically a guy thing and the name of the car is almost always a FEMALE name.  If I'm not mistaken there are several songs, written by men, about their female named cars.


----------



## cherrymoose

> I totally disagree about girls naming their cars more than boys. That is typically a guy thing and the name of the car is almost always a FEMALE name. If I'm not mistaken there are several songs, written by men, about their female named cars.


 
You tell 'em.  
Yes, the friend who named _his_ camera Lomo, was actually a boy. Although I do have an online friend who named her laptop Charlie, so who knows. Ha.


----------



## firemedic0135

My wife has a name for my Camera.She calls it ,the money pit,& another distraction(from her).:er:


----------



## PhotoHeather

firemedic0135 said:


> My wife has a name for my Camera.She calls it ,the money pit,& another distraction(from her).:er:


LOL


----------



## RacePhoto

PhotoHeather said:


> I totally disagree about girls naming their cars more than boys.  That is typically a guy thing and the name of the car is almost always a FEMALE name.  If I'm not mistaken there are several songs, written by men, about their female named cars.



Never named a camera. Have called them names. 

I agree with what you said about cars, except for some strange reason my first car was "Dauntless Alexander" after I hit a deer at about 65 and drove to the phone to call the State Patrol. Poor little Mini!

I'm driving "Marge" now and there's a Marge Simpson on the dash to protect me. :lmao:

All the others I can think of did have women's names, especially accurate was Christine which was the devils car and the only red car I ever owned.

I still have my first SLR and many in between, in fact have a Brownie from when I was a tiny tot. Digital cameras I'm not as attached, however I just couldn't part with my Mavica that shoots to floppy disks. All the rest went to eBay as I upgraded.


----------



## Alex_B

PhotoHeather said:


> I totally disagree about girls naming their cars more than boys.  That is typically a guy thing and the name of the car is almost always a FEMALE name.  If I'm not mistaken there are several songs, written by men, about their female named cars.



strange, maybe this varies from country to country, I do not know a single bloke who named his car.. but several females


----------



## df3photo

I once called my old Canon A-1... "come-on come-on come-on Work Damn you"


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography

df3photo said:


> I once called my old Canon A-1... "come-on come-on come-on Work Damn you"




hahaha


----------



## ksmattfish

I can't even think up titles for 95% of my photos, let alone name my cameras.  I just call them by what they are:  the widelux, the hassy, the 20D (or the older 20D and the newer 20D), the speed graphic, the norita, the titan, etc....


----------



## Tangerini

Hmm can't say I've thought about naming any of my cameras... I have, however, named a few cars in the past.


----------



## Jeremy Z

I haven't named a camera, but I did name my scooter.  It is traditional to name one's scooter.

My sister's '80 Vespa PX 150 was 'Bella'

My Honda Metropolitan is 'Morphy' (after my favorite historical chess player)

Chess, cameras/photography, watches...  I'm enough of a dork already that I surely don't care if someone thinks I'm less manly because I named an inanimate object. :er: 


http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q112/jzorns/Metro2s.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q112/jzorns/Metro1s.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q112/jzorns/MomMetro1_1024-1.jpg


----------



## dewey

Krull the Warrior King  layball:


----------



## benstewart

I don't name my own cameras.

However, I named the an old camera used by the university newspaper 'Nikonosaurus."


----------



## df3photo

I did have one car that acquired a name... not sure who gave it to it... It was 1998, the car was a 1981 Oldsmobile Omega... We named it after a weird Funk album that was always in the deck of it... Osyrus... good car, lasted me a couple years then took me to Florida and back a week before it died... we buried the tape in the backseat of it so they can always be together...


----------



## benjikan

cherrymoose said:


> Who names/has named their camera? :mrgreen:
> My friend once had a very old film camera named Lomo, and now I'm wondering if I should name my new (used) Pentax K1000. Haha.



I call them my "Twins"...Ahh I have 2 K10D's obviously.

Ben


----------



## shingfan

i call them by their model number....."D80"....would that be considered a name?


----------



## Oldfireguy

I only name mine when it does not do what I want it to and I can't print those names.


----------



## Olympus8MP

I haven't named my camera, but in the automotive hobbies, people regularly name their cars, most often with girls' names. Remember Eleanor from gone in 60 seconds? (the original and the newer remake)


----------



## Claff

The D100 is the 'big gun'

not sure if it is the only big gun since the wife got her D70, I guess we have two big guns

I've named cars back when I had old, interesting, unreliable cars but now that I have a small fleet of newish cars that run like clockwork but don't really inspire the imagination, they haven't earned any nicknames yet.


----------



## neea

I often use 'Junk' as a name. For cars and my camera. But I call my camera my baby when I'm not using it, especially when I'm diving into a lake full of water to save it. I highly recommend LowePro camera bags, they float!!!


----------

